# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  همیشه فارسی بودن اعداد و رشته ها در گزارش ...

## احد

سلام 
من گزارشی   در Crystal Report  درست کردم که در XP   اعداد و رشته طبق فرمت فارسی یا انگلیسی در ست نشان میدهد  اما در ویندوز 98 پارسا همیشه اعداد و رشته ها بصورت فارسی نمایش داده میشود و  رشته های شامل کلمات اعداد و تکست که بصورت 01 FT  022   است 01 را آخر عبارت می آورد . درحالی که 01 باید قبل از FT  باشد .  حتی با اینکه Left to Right   در طراحی گزارش true  است باز همان فرمت بالا را نشان میدهد . 

با تشکر A_pashayan@yahoo.com

----------

